# Lezyne GPS battery



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi has anyone successfully replaced the Li-on battery in any of their GPS?

I have an enhanced Micro GPS. 2.5 years of solid use so the battery life is dropping off.

It's a 290mAh battery but there are many shapes and sizes out there which may or may not work. I'm not sure which one to get.

Thanks.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

keep us posted 
I would say since you have to take the unit apart, just do it and then you will know exactly what the battery looks like. Some chance you might find an off the shelf replacement...


----------



## GraemeW (Dec 22, 2011)

*Battery replacement, Lezyne micro C GPS*



teK-- said:


> Hi has anyone successfully replaced the Li-on battery in any of their GPS?
> 
> I have an enhanced Micro GPS. 2.5 years of solid use so the battery life is dropping off.
> 
> ...


Did you have any luck with this? Mine will no longer accept charge. Leave it on charge for a while (10mins or so), and the charging symbol changes to an exclamation mark within a triangle. Try turning it on, and it cuts out with dead battery within a few minutes. I need to replace the battery or bin the unit ... I haven't been able to find any replacement kits online (unlike for Garmin) ...

Overall I've been disappointed with this unit. Never lived up to anything like the battery run-time they advertised (14hrs). Perhaps a new battery will revive it ...

Thx.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

GraemeW said:


> Did you have any luck with this? Mine will no longer accept charge. Leave it on charge for a while (10mins or so), and the charging symbol changes to an exclamation mark within a triangle. Try turning it on, and it cuts out with dead battery within a few minutes. I need to replace the battery or bin the unit ... I haven't been able to find any replacement kits online (unlike for Garmin) ...
> 
> Overall I've been disappointed with this unit. Never lived up to anything like the battery run-time they advertised (14hrs). Perhaps a new battery will revive it ...
> 
> Thx.


I never went ahead with it. Changed to a Garmin Instinct watch and it does everything the Lezyne ever did plus more and I can wear it all day for multi sports.


----------

